# F/FA Confessions



## mediaboy (Apr 20, 2015)

Totally turned on by watching "My 600lb Life" :sad:


----------



## magodamilion (Apr 20, 2015)

Haha nice. Me too occasionally.

In fact the first time I told my good friend I was exclusively into fat guys the first thing he said was "Is that why my 600 pound life is always on in your house?" Then the second thing he said was "is that why you watch boogie2988, the amazing atheist (etc. with every other non-stripping fat male youtuber I happen to watch)?" And that's totally at least 60% of why I do watch the comedians or youtubers or actors I pay attention to. 

My confession: I am platonic friends with two BHM's and we go out to lunch with each other pretty frequently.They have no idea I'm constantly sexually objectifying them in my brain (especially at lunch). I'm glad they don't know about the whole FFA thing otherwise they'd probably have noticed by now. The fact that it's so unlikely they'll guess it, makes me a lot more comfortable with being a blatant creep. Subtly is unnecessary.


----------



## youareneverready (May 5, 2015)

I confess that I really wish I had at least one FFA friend I could hang out with.


----------



## Tad (Jun 4, 2015)

After we had supper yesterday, my wife remembered that we had invitations to sample the new 'evening menu' at a local coffee shop. So we went down and split four appetizer sized plates of food, two desserts, and a couple of cocktails. Everything was tasty and we had a really good time.

By the time we left we were pretty stuffed. My reaction to being that full and wife being so full is pretty much: :eat2::kiss2: :bounce: Hers is not wanting to do anything more active than read her book, and definitely not wanting to be touched anywhere near her so-full stomach. 

I confess that sometimes what turns me on as an FA just makes life awkward!


----------



## Melian (Jun 4, 2015)

youareneverready said:


> I confess that I really wish I had at least one FFA friend I could hang out with.



Oh man....me too. I have friends who like all body types and some male FA friends, but no exclusively FFA friends who live close by. I'd love to sit around and be a pervert with someone who was perving over the same things.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 5, 2015)

Me three melian!

-----

Tad i totally feel you!! I both love and hate it now because it makes it sexually frustrating. Im lucky enough my guy doesnt mind me touchin him, but the slightest push/rub/jostle when full makes him quesy, get heartburn, or hurts...so the end result is the same!!


----------



## lille (Jun 5, 2015)

Now that I'm done with school I've gotten really into managing my diet and working out regularly. I'm running and weight lifting and just generally trying to be fitter. As much as it's making me happier with my body, it's ramping up the always latent guilt about my preference. I love that my boyfriend is almost three times my weight. I love fat and adore how he looks. He's not in poor health, but he does take blood pressure meds and I know that losing weight could help with that. Reading r/fitness is helping me feel better about my body, but it's making me feel crappy about my FFAness.


----------



## Tad (Jun 8, 2015)

It is hitting that time of year. I wake up partway during the night, roll over to lay an arm across my wife's waist and stomach (classic FA move, right?). Get a groggy response of "It's tooooo hot, get your hands off me." 

The conundrum of being an FA. When the weather is warmer:
- there is more flesh on display, providing more encouragement to touch.
- fat partners suffer more, because it is generally harder for them to dissipate heat
- hot people don't generally want a lot of body contact

(I know, I know -- there is thing thing called air conditioning.....)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 9, 2015)

I was complaining i havent gotten a lot of writing time this vacation in front of a mutual friend. He of course asked what i wrote. I froze. IC im pretty open about my preferences. I can easily and openly say i like fat guys. But my stories are still so personal on some level.

When my guy turned around and announced i write blubber porn (his description lol) i was like !!! Then he qualified it by saying it was fat guy romances.

The weird thing was we had all gone out drinking tonight; i had jokingly said i was up for a strip club if they had some nice fat guys. And yet, i froze up to admitting to writing about it.

Our friend was like well, considering you like fat guys it makes sense youd write romances about chubby protagonists. And that was that.

Interesting. Will have to practice this particular expression of my ffa-ness.


----------



## Luv Gaining Ladies (Jun 10, 2015)

My wife just lost a bunch of weight. And if there was a way for her to continue to be her original weight while still maintaining her health and a reasonable risk of complications, I'd want her to gain that much weight instead of losing it. (She was 368 and is now 285 - a loss of 83 lbs. Gaining that much would put her at 451 - and my cock is hard just thinking about her at 451 lbs.)


----------



## balletguy (Jun 12, 2015)

Happy that it's warmer now. I live so close to the beach and get to see cute BBWSAND SSBWS in bathing suits.


----------



## forp1940 (Jun 19, 2015)

I was laying in bed with my boyfriend, who is a solid 5 foot 10 and probably 260, cuddling his skinny guy legs while we were watching a movie. My hands were drifting toward his belly. Which is a more recent favorite past time of mine. Then I was stunned when he asked " Why do you like my belly so much?" I froze a little bit until I said " I don't know I just like it." I have no idea how to explain my FFA-ness to him without him thinking I only like him for his fat. Oh Well as long as I can get away with that excuse for a while its all good!!


----------



## fuelingfire (Jun 20, 2015)

This might sounds odd, but I like seeing the look on thin girls faces when they realize I am more interested in flirting with BBWs then with them. Or when they are shocked that the (ss)BBW who is next to me is actually with me. I really dont mean this in a mean way. I am very athletic. This has happened to me a few dozen times. I dont think I can properly describe the reactions, but they are usually very similar. I have never heard anyone else say they like it when it happens, but I do. The first few times it happened I felt bad for the thin girl, but over time I have come to enjoy it. The I would rather flirt/talk to the BBW usually gets mostly a puzzled reaction and staring. The realizing I am with the BBW next to me is more animated. Usually there is first a double take, followed by a very fast and loud laughing apology, followed by stepping back and looking back and forth between the BBW and I. There is usually a look on their face like they arent sure what is going on.


----------



## Blockierer (Jun 21, 2015)

fuelingfire said:


> This might sounds odd, but I like seeing the look on thin girls faces when they realize I am more interested in flirting with BBWs then with them.Or when they are shocked that the (ss)BBW who is next to me is actually with me...


I love it when people realize that I love fat women. Especially when they realize the fat one on my side is my wife.  I guess, when people see us some of them try to imagine how is our sex-life.  Their imagination is very amusing for me.


----------



## fuelingfire (Jun 21, 2015)

Blockierer said:


> I love it when people realize that I love fat women. Especially when they realize the fat one on my side is my wife.  I guess, when people see us some of them try to imagine how is our sex-life.  Their imagination is very amusing for me.


 

LOL I am glad I am not alone. That could be what they are imagining, I am really not sure. When it happens, these girls are usually conventionally attractive. So it probably sees shocking to see that I am with someone who is not in that mold. Or they were beaten by someone they thought was unattractive. For me I think this comes from being in the closet as a kid. Once I was out of the FA closet (around the age of 17 or 18), it oddly feels like bragging rights, if that makes sense


----------



## fuelingfire (Jun 21, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> When my guy turned around and announced i write blubber porn (his description lol) i was like !!! Then he qualified it by saying it was fat guy romances.


 I Lol'd! That's a new name.


----------



## Tad (Jun 29, 2015)

On the weekend I met a former co-worker who I hadn’t seen in years. When we worked together she was very athletic, but there was something about her that set off my FA-dar. Sure enough she is now quite fat (and seeming very comfortable in her life, much more so than when she was younger, as best as I could tell from a short discussion). 

My confession is that it made me feel a bit smug to know that my FA-dar was working that well!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 29, 2015)

I get frustrated when people think that my libido reacts to _all_ fat guys. 

I'm not necessarily proud of it, but I'm still as shallow as the next person. Yes, their body might hit my buttons, but I may not find their face attractive (or for a variety of other reasons). Or, conversely, their body distribution may not trigger anything at all.

I have a general appreciation, but my preference doesn't make me indiscriminate...


----------



## lille (Jun 29, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I get frustrated when people think that my libido reacts to _all_ fat guys.
> 
> I'm not necessarily proud of it, but I'm still as shallow as the next person. Yes, their body might hit my buttons, but I may not find their face attractive (or for a variety of other reasons). Or, conversely, their body distribution may not trigger anything at all.
> 
> I have a general appreciation, but my preference doesn't make me indiscriminate...



Definitely. I may have a thing for certain traits, fat being one of them, but I still have to like the rest of the package.


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 1, 2015)

I'll admit that I am a fast walker. Always have been and always will be I believe. Unless I am particularly tired I tend to walk with a certain haste. That being said, I am an FA and have had multiple moments while walking with a BBW where I have been walking too fast for them. I have been working on it cause I don't want to make anyone feel unconfortable, especially the woman I am with and because life moves fast. I should slow down and smell the roses.


----------



## lille (Jul 1, 2015)

Gspoon said:


> I'll admit that I am a fast walker. Always have been and always will be I believe. Unless I am particularly tired I tend to walk with a certain haste. That being said, I am an FA and have had multiple moments while walking with a BBW where I have been walking too fast for them. I have been working on it cause I don't want to make anyone feel unconfortable, especially the woman I am with and because life moves fast. I should slow down and smell the roses.



My dad is an extremely fast walker and so I picked it up from him. If I'm not paying attention I end up walking in front of my boyfriend. I'm trying to be better about it but it's hard to break the habit, especially if I'm excited about wherever we're going.


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 1, 2015)

lille said:


> My dad is an extremely fast walker and so I picked it up from him. If I'm not paying attention I end up walking in front of my boyfriend. I'm trying to be better about it but it's hard to break the habit, especially if I'm excited about wherever we're going.



Excitement does add to the haste I will admit 

"But we are gonna miss the trailers! C'mon!"


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 1, 2015)

Gspoon said:


> I'll admit that I am a fast walker. Always have been and always will be I believe. Unless I am particularly tired I tend to walk with a certain haste. That being said, I am an FA and have had multiple moments while walking with a BBW where I have been walking too fast for them. I have been working on it cause I don't want to make anyone feel unconfortable, especially the woman I am with and because life moves fast. I should slow down and smell the roses.



Ahhh.. see, but if she is good... she would put her arm through yours. The benefit is two fold.. she gets to touch you, and it will slow down your walking.


----------



## Tad (Aug 10, 2015)

I confess that I never feel jealous that our cat prefers my wife's lap to mine -- I know it is because hers is wider and softer, so I just have to agree with our cat's good taste


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 10, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The weird thing was we had all gone out drinking tonight; i had jokingly said i was up for a strip club if they had some nice fat guys.


As dancers or patrons? Cause the latter is pretty easy to find.



Tad said:


> I confess that I never feel jealous that our cat prefers my wife's lap to mine -- I know it is because hers is wider and softer, so I just have to agree with our cat's good taste


Most cats can only knead their people on the boobs or butt, my cat can pretty much knead anywhere...

For those unfamiliar with kneading see the video below (I only watched for the cats).
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF9gDxVOHPk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF9gDxVOHPk[/ame]


----------



## knightmare870 (Aug 10, 2015)

I've always wished my wife would befriend some other (ss)bbws and just bring them around just for the fun of it, then just have playful fun, occasional girl-girl fun for my entertainment, or just to drive her wild, lemme play with the friend. Someone who was a feedee just to give her a playful competitive push.

And occasionally do piggy play in bed.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 11, 2015)

I always stumble on complimenting bigger folk, even or maybe especially here. Sometimes i feel safe enough here to want to say something like "omg your double chin is so cute!" Or something. But then i have to catch myself, because it may not, and probably would not be appreciated, even here.

Boo. I want to compliment the fat boyz...


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 11, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I always stumble on complimenting bigger folk, even or maybe especially here. Sometimes i feel safe enough here to want to say something like "omg your double chin is so cute!" Or something. But then i have to catch myself, because it may not, and probably would not be appreciated, even here.
> 
> Boo. I want to compliment the fat boyz...


I think this is a safe place for such things to be said, well intentioned compliments are always nice. IRL it would be assumed to an insult from a stranger, of course. Here is different. It's also fascinating to find out what it is specifically that you all like.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad (Aug 11, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I think this is a safe place for such things to be said, well intentioned compliments are always nice. IRL it would be assumed to an insult from a stranger, of course. Here is different. It's also fascinating to find out what it is specifically that you all like.



I'd agree with this ^^^^^ 

Guys generally don't get nearly the degree of objectification that women do -- and fat guys probably even less so for the most part -- so I think they are far less apt to feel offended. (I think that for most people, it is nice to have anything about you admired -- it is just that when people always focus on that part and ignore the qualities that you actually work on that it becomes more problematic.) And there is not the implied power gap and/or threat that can come with guys taking liberties about commenting on women's bodies. In short....oh wait, DWesterNY already said it in short :doh:


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Tad said:


> Guys generally don't get nearly the degree of objectification that women do


 
*Snipped*

This here... um.. well.. not so much with me and my group of friends. (3 women to be exact. I am more of a guys girl that a girls girl) We objectify the hell out of men! We are just not loud about it. To be honest I think most women do. (Women as cats tend to hide things better.) Women are sneaky/manipulative for the most part. lol

**** DISCLAIMER******

Before people jump down my throat....*NOT ALL WOMEN* are sneaky and manipulative. Just some.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 11, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> *Snipped*
> 
> This here... um.. well.. not so much with me and my group of friends. (3 women to be exact. I am more of a guys girl that a girls girl) We objectify the hell out of men! We are just not loud about it. To be honest I think most women do. (Women as cats tend to hide things better.) Women are sneaky/manipulative for the most part. lol
> 
> ...



Haha. I like your group of friends already; you all must be fun to be around. I'm more of a guy's girl too, and I wonder if being an FFA contributes to that. I can't really objectify along with most other women. At least if a guy friend is talking about a chick with a great rack, I can throw my FFA two cents in about a similar gentleman. Or my bisexual two cents in. 

Men can be sneaky and manipulative too! 

In terms of, even though I'm not sure it's the best word, objectification...I would say both men and women do it in private groups with their friends. I'm not sure I'd call that sneaky/manipulative. It's just what people do. It may extend beyond that point with men because they're expected to do the approaching (whereas women usually get the most passive role) and some aren't all that tactful about it. And some are just jerks. 

And like Tad said, men don't hear it a fraction as frequently. Nor do they get complimented as often. So they might take it differently, in a more positive fashion.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Haha. I like your group of friends already; you all must be fun to be around. I'm more of a guy's girl too, and I wonder if being an FFA contributes to that. I can't really objectify along with most other women. At least if a guy friend is talking about a chick with a great rack, I can throw my FFA two cents in about a similar gentleman. Or my bisexual two cents in.
> 
> Men can be sneaky and manipulative too!
> 
> ...


 

You have a point.. Maybe sneaky/manipulative is not the right term for this particular case. But Tad is right, men should hear it more.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 11, 2015)

I have seen the funny and nasty on both sides of the fence. My hubby calls that big talk objectifying stuff being brash when i do it lol.

For non fat guys I tend to compliment eyes etc - because it isnt sexual/attractive per say. I tend to struggle more when its something like a handsome double chin, thick calves, etc.

I guess partially because it isnt just words, and partially because i hate making big guys feel self concious or objectified because of their fat. 

To their face.

Oops, just did it 

Seriously though, some men would run screaming if they only knew...and i agree, being an FFA seems to have unleashed my inner guy/self assertive sexual-ness. Hanging with the boys is as much fun if not more than the girls.

Esp cuz most of my guy friends are fat...its like, mobile eye candy that trails around with you...


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 11, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> handsome double chin, thick calves, etc.



You can also phrase it in a more positive way, you're a writer, should be easy. Yes "nice double chin" or "I love your jiggly man boobs" might strike some as offensive. You can say jawline or compliment the broad manly chest instead. Men know these things or we get slapped. Sublimate your dirty urges slightly... I might want to say "Your cleavage in that picture is amazing" but instead say "I love the camera angle you chose" and leave out that I loved it because it exposed supple curvy lightly freckled...


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm one of those people that uses the 'polite' language when it comes to weight/fatness that some people hate, but it does lend itself easily to complimenting people that aren't so confident about themselves. With my ex, I used to tell him all the time how soft his skin was and how broad and strong and powerful he looked. Which was all true. 

I'd so stumble over trying to say anything objectifing to anyone. 

It is interesting that most FFA seem to get along better with guys because it is usually the same for me too. Girls seem to be a bit more innately wary of me, for some reason? At least, that is the impression I get.


----------



## lille (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm absolutely awful at giving compliments about someone's body. I get all tongue tied and blushy.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 12, 2015)

I think this is why I would make a terrible guy. The amount of effort it takes to formulate a compliment that wont offend them usually means that it is dulled to the point it is no longer an exclamation of pure delight, but rather a social obligation to be suffered through. 

I'm like...ehhh. Nevermind. 

I actually feel most uncomfortable when people compliment me and there is that social expectation of a compliment in return. To me, I HATE that. I'm like, awkward head bob. I'll catch you a compliment later when it is natural and genuine. 

I can and do formulate polite compliments, but they are not to people I like. My sister isn't well endowed, so one day I turned around and said "Your boobs look HUGE in that top!" and it was a real compliment from my heart that meant something to her. If I had to try and stop and formulate and rewrite it mentally to ensure I wouldn't offend her, I wouldn't have bothered saying anything...

But then again, with people I really like I am 100% genuine, which is not something most people can handle.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 12, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> But then again, with people I really like I am 100% genuine, which is not something most people can handle.



It is awesome to have people you can be completely free and honest with and they won't take offense.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 12, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> You can also phrase it in a more positive way, you're a writer, should be easy. Yes "nice double chin" or "I love your jiggly man boobs" might strike some as offensive. You can say jawline or compliment the broad manly chest instead. Men know these things or we get slapped. Sublimate your dirty urges slightly... I might want to say "Your cleavage in that picture is amazing" but instead say "I love the camera angle you chose" and leave out that I loved it because it exposed supple curvy lightly freckled...



I enjoy the fact that one of your examples is a compliment you gave someone here on another thread 

I get what everyone means about feeling awkward giving genuine compliments. It's much nicer when I'm close enough to someone to just say "Wow, your moob looks like it'd fit amazingly well in my mouth" instead of very shyly and apologetically saying the same exact thing 

The act of complimenting itself can seem like some weird social ritual. Like Xyantha said, it's the worst when it feels like someone expects a reciprocal compliment. From my experience, if you say something that has the general structure of a compliment with the correct "I'm complimenting you!" tone, people will generally act gracious before they realize what you actually said. After someone insulted my compliment giving skills, I told them their sweater was very sweatery. They thanked me automatically.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 13, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> "Wow, your moob looks like it'd fit amazingly well in my mouth"



You are a woman after my own heart :bow:


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 13, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> "Wow, your moob looks like it'd fit amazingly well in my mouth"


No way your mouth is big enough.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 14, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> No way your mouth is big enough.



You'd be surprised about the amount of flesh an FFA can fit in her mouth... suck it all in there.

Well THAT sounded beyond dirty, didn't it? Unintentionally so, as well. *dies*


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 14, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> You'd be surprised about the amount of flesh an FFA can fit in her mouth... suck it all in there.
> 
> Well THAT sounded beyond dirty, didn't it? Unintentionally so, as well. *dies*



I can't rep you, but this is definitely on my "most favoritest posts" list :bow:


----------



## balletguy (Aug 14, 2015)

That sounds fun 






knightmare870 said:


> I've always wished my wife would befriend some other (ss)bbws and just bring them around just for the fun of it, then just have playful fun, occasional girl-girl fun for my entertainment, or just to drive her wild, lemme play with the friend. Someone who was a feedee just to give her a playful competitive push.
> 
> And occasionally do piggy play in bed.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 14, 2015)

I wish it was easier, as a FFA who is also a BBW and also-also mostly-lesbian, to meet fat girls who like fat girls. >_>


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 14, 2015)

Alicia Rose said:


> I wish it was easier, as a FFA who is also a BBW and also-also mostly-lesbian, to meet fat girls who like fat girls. >_>



*waves at you*


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 14, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> *waves at you*



Oh hi *waves back*


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 14, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> "Wow, your moob looks like it'd fit amazingly well in my mouth"





loopytheone said:


> You'd be surprised about the amount of flesh an FFA can fit in her mouth... suck it all in there.



You are both welcome to try. At the same time if possible.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 14, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> *waves at you*



That is to say um, you're a cute *blush*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 14, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> I can't rep you, but this is definitely on my "most favoritest posts" list :bow:


 
Absolutely. I tried to get her for both of us but apparently she says cool things too often.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 15, 2015)

I repped her


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 15, 2015)

Alicia Rose said:


> That is to say um, you're a cute *blush*



Hehehe, well thank you very much! =3



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Absolutely. I tried to get her for both of us but apparently she says cool things too often.



Aww, and thank you as well! :blush: I'm feeling the Dims love today! =D


----------



## youareneverready (Aug 22, 2015)

I confess that I think my FFA-ness has led to some pretty bad decisions on my part about staying in/leaving certain situations. Or maybe that's just me...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 25, 2015)

As much as i love the idea of a guy being complict with my fantasies and preference, i kind of like the fact my guy isnt. It lets me indulge and tease ane cook without having to worry about his health. The idea of him purposefully or wontonly gaining a lot of weight actually scares me a bit, because it isnt fantasy, it is real life, and i love him too much to risk his health and wellbeing.

I kind of like being the naughty one, teasing and tempting but being held at bay, and given just enough to whet my appetite...


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 29, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> As much as i love the idea of a guy being complict with my fantasies and preference, i kind of like the fact my guy isnt. It lets me indulge and tease ane cook without having to worry about his health. The idea of him purposefully or wontonly gaining a lot of weight actually scares me a bit, because it isnt fantasy, it is real life, and i love him too much to risk his health and wellbeing.
> 
> I kind of like being the naughty one, teasing and tempting but being held at bay, and given just enough to whet my appetite...



I so know what you mean! I'm always kind of torn between an instinct to tease people and encourage them to indulge and get bigger but at the same time the thought of somebody actually becoming less healthy or active for/because of me... I don't think I could live like that.


----------



## GregJ1 (Dec 20, 2015)

There is fit and fat. I think that as ling as your BBW or BHM moves, walks and tends to eat, overall, well, then the human body can handle a lot of weight without complication.


----------

